# Are you still waiting for your toddler's hair to grow in?



## APCDmama (Dec 22, 2004)

Does anyone else have a toddler with very little hair? My DD is 21 mos and has a mohawk thing going on: hair at the back, sides, and a strip down the middle. Her hairline begins way, way up her forehead. I think the bald/thin patches are beginning to thicken a bit, but the hair she has is still extremely short. I am happy that I don't have to deal with much hair washing/styling/detangling etc. but I sometimes wonder if this is 'normal'. Other children her age seem to have way more hair. Although she's extremely healthy, I have occasionally wondered if the hair growth indicates some sort of vitamin deficiency. Alleviate my worries, please.


----------



## nicolena (Oct 10, 2005)

are you and your partner light haired, or were you as kids? my girls are ony 13 months and pretty bald, but we have light-ish hair. i've heard it just takes longer for blonde babies to get hair........


----------



## ETW (Feb 18, 2005)

My DS (22 months) has very little hair compared to other kids. Here's a recent photo:
http://hep.uchicago.edu/~seturner/ba.../21months7.jpg


----------



## johub (Feb 19, 2005)

The girls in my family didnt start getting any hair until around their second birthday. The boys on the other hand were ready for haircuts well before then. I dont really know why this is.
My dd is now 27 months old and now has a bit of blonde cotton candy hair on the top and back of her head. Still not enough for a trim or much of a pony tail. But it just started growing at all the last few months.


----------



## APCDmama (Dec 22, 2004)

nicolena: DH and I both have very dark hair. Mine is thick, DH's is fine, but we both have LOTS of hair. Hmmm...I will have to check some of his toddler pics again. I think DH's hair may have been lighter when he was young. DD's hair colour is different than ours. It's light reddish brown.

ETW: Thanks for the picture. I feel a lot better seeing another toddler with little hair. Your son is absolutely adorable! Are you and your partner light-haired?

I am getting tired of telling people 'he' is a 'she'.


----------



## ETW (Feb 18, 2005)

APCDmama -- We both have thick, dark hair. That is DH in the picture with DS. DH had blond hair as a baby and mine was reddish so we're expecting DS's to change as he grows.


----------



## rubelin (Feb 3, 2002)

Both my kids have/had what we call "reverse male-pattern balding" with hair around the sides and nothing on top, like a serious receding hairline. Ben's was filled in by about a year and he needed his first haircut by 15 mo (and it was all super thick by 2 years), but Kieran is almost 20 mo and his hair is just starting to fill in on top. I did have to trim around the bottom a couple of months ago, though, because the fringe was getting nasty and snarly. Here's a pic of both of them right before Kieran's cut http://www.wonderbabydesigns.com/fam...mie%20boys.jpg and Kieran after the cut http://www.wonderbabydesigns.com/fam...20haircut3.jpg


----------



## Mom2baldie (Oct 29, 2002)

Here's a link to 2 pics of my DD's hair when she was 32 months old and then again a few months ago (she is almost 4): share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=8AYs3LFw2ZtlFaU

She really didn't have much noticeable hair until she was over 2.5 and even now it is still very thin.

I have another DD who is a 16 month old redhead and she already has more then her older sister did at 2.5!


----------



## APCDmama (Dec 22, 2004)

Quote:

"reverse male-pattern balding"...








yep, that must be what DD's got! I had to cut the back of her hair a while ago because she was developing one awful mullet. Only the back was long enough to cut. At least everything looked a bit more even after the trim. Thanks for the pics, rubelin. Kieran is a sweetie. Same hair 'challenge' as my DD, as demo'd by your before/after. However, K's blonde curls look cute in the before, unlike my girl's stick straight 'horns'.

Love your name, Mom2baldie.







I can't seem to get the link to work, although I'd love to see your pictures. Thanks for sharing your hair experiences. I definitely feel better!

I notice DD's hair is filling in quickly all of a sudden. The last week has been especially promising. Some of the bald spots are thicker.

ETW: I think DD does have DH's hair. I looked at some pics and his hair was much lighter as a toddler. I'll bet DD's will darken as she gets older.


----------



## faithnj (Dec 19, 2004)

Ai yi yi.....APCD, my daughter is 13 months old and has an *AFRO MOHAWK*. Yup, you read that right. A strip of an afro right on the top of her head, JUST LIKE MR. T, and a tiny circle of hair at the base. It's so embarrasing. She's a beautiful girl, so strangers are always asking me if I cut her hair that way on purpose. Why in the world would I do such a thing to my baby??? I'm not the vain type, but I'm praying for the day the rest of her hair grows in. Until then, I braid (cornrow) the mohawk so it lays flat, and put a barrette on it. Please dear Lord, give this girl some hair soon - that's all I can say.

Faithnj


----------



## Destinye (Aug 27, 2003)

DD is just 2 and still relatively hairless and the same style as DH...2 little boys were thrilled to see the baby with the mohawk when she was a little younger. Of course one man in the library once asked if 'he' was a member of the world wrestling foundation...what can you say to that!


----------



## Lady Madonna (Jul 2, 2004)

My 2.5-year-old DD is just now starting to have enough hair that her scalp isn't totally visible anymore! I was the same way as a child, and had white-blonde hair (which I wish I still had), so it's not really surprising. She has had a trim, because a few hairs in front were coming down to the end of her nose. That's it, though - I joke that she won't need a real haircut until she's 5 at the earliest.

But she wants "piggy-tails" like some of her friends, and gets angry when I can only make little sprout-like things on top of her head!


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

My DD just turned 2 and she still has baby hair. Most of her little friends have full pony tails but mine has a mullet







For a while I was trying to shape it into something but it *really* wants to be a mullet. I just trim her bangs when she becomes a sheepdog.


----------



## jentilla (Nov 18, 2004)

My dd's friend is almost 29 mos and she only has about an inch of hair growing. Her mom has very fine hair and didn't grow much until 3 or 4. My cousin was the same wa, she didn't have hair until about 3. My dd's hair is down to the middle of her back, but I was the same way and my dh toally had an afro as a kid.


----------



## hipem (Jul 13, 2005)

My 17 month old ds was positively bald until a couple months ago. He now has some sweet blond hair growing in - mohawk style. To me he has so much hair but to every else he's still pretty bald.


----------



## Yooper (Jun 6, 2003)

My 30 month old has very little hair. I was the same as a baby. I did not have anything that could go in a barrette or ponytail until I was 5.


----------



## APCDmama (Dec 22, 2004)

You ladies have such a good sense of humour!









Quote:

AFRO MOHAWK...JUST LIKE MR. T...Please dear Lord, give this girl some hair soon - that's all I can say.
I'm praying right along with you, Faithnj!









Quote:

one man in the library once asked if 'he' was a member of the world wrestling foundation
Oh my! What DO you say to something like that? What's wrong with some people? I guess they think they are being funny, Destinye.







:

Quote:

I can only make little sprout-like things on top of her head
I hear ya on this one, Lady Madonna.









Quote:

For a while I was trying to shape it into something but it *really* wants to be a mullet




















































Quote:

My dd's hair is down to the middle of her back








Stop making the rest of us jealous. Is it hard to wash all that hair? My DD fiercely protests if I so much as wipe facecloth across her head! You must be in braid and ponytail heaven, jentilla. How I long to meet you there...


----------



## ambiguousinamber (Nov 9, 2005)

LOL! My 1st son didn't get a hair cut until he was almost 3 and my second has very little hair. Both of them are blond...well ds1's hair darkened quite a bit. Ds2 has this little spot on top that is growing faster than the rest of his hair...have you ever seen the barbie that you pull the hair out of the top to make it 'grow'?... I am praying that my little girls hair grows in a little faster. Not much hope though (other than the fact that she was at least born with a little more hair than the boys were) since I didn't have hair until I was 2ish. Oh well, there are worse things in life.


----------



## APCDmama (Dec 22, 2004)

Oops! Double posted.


----------



## APCDmama (Dec 22, 2004)

Quote:

...there are worse things in life.








Of course you are entirely right, ambiguousinamber. I often feel terrible that I even THINK about DD's hair. Such a small and superficial thing to waste energy on, and I definitely don't want her to pick up on this 'concern'. Our society is far too obsessed with physical appearance, and I am, sadly, a product of this society. I need to be a better role model. Thanks for the gentle reminder, and thanks for sharing my woes.









Quote:

Ds2 has this little spot on top that is growing faster than the rest of his hair...have you ever seen the barbie that you pull the hair out of the top to make it 'grow'?...











































Can't resist a chuckle.


----------



## thedevinemissm (Apr 9, 2004)

This makes me crack up b/c DH & I are totally perplexed about our kids' hair.

DS was born with a full head of THICK curly almost black hair. It never fell out (as everyone told us it would), but has lightened up a bit. It grew really fast and he had these little ringlets. It took everything not to cut it until he was one. (I had this thing in my head that he wasn't a baby anymore if I cut his hair







) I could dress him in head to toe in blue with a T-shirt that said "BOY" and people were always telling me how beautiful my little girl was.







:

Then 18 months later, DD was born...with a full head of peach fuzz. Just recently she's acomplished a small blonde mullett/tail. Besides that it's just longer peach fuzz that sticks up all over the place like she regularly sticks her fingers in light sockets. I can dress her in pink and lace from head to toe and everyone tells me how cute my son is. I CAN'T WIN!









I figure she's just going to save me money on hair cuts...


----------



## CraftyMamaOf2Girls (Jan 20, 2006)

My DD is 21 months and she has yet to get a haircut. Her hairline is also pretty far back and the hair is only 2-3 inches long. I am so sick of people saying how cute my *boy* is! So glad to know there are other balding toddlers around







I'm trying to get brave and give her a little haircut in hopes it will help her hair grow faster.

I happen to have a random pic of the top of DD's head from 2 weeks ago
http://static.flickr.com/34/95673391_b293d02f10.jpg?v=0


----------



## ameliabedelia (Sep 24, 2002)

Both my girls have really slow growing hair. It isn't so much bald or thin as it grows sooo slow. Dd1 didn't get a haircut at all until she was 2 1/2, and that was just her bangs..in the back her hair didn't even go past her neckline. We couldn't possibly put ponytails or anything like that in, until age 3..and even then it was just little sprouty things. LOL

Dd2 at 15 months still has short, wispy, baby hair. You can see her scalp through it. Definitely too short for bows for pigtails or anything like that.

My hair grow super slowly too. It takes forever for it to grow.


----------

